# Why can't I stop looking



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

at all the dogs on Petfinder? It makes me sad to see all those pups in need. I cannot adopt another dog right now. (adopted Lucy from a shelter in Feb.) So, why do I keep looking? I wish I could take them all home.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm the same way. I look at craigslist, petfinder, the athens animal control website...pretty much everyday. When I found Gabi, my third...I found her on a website that I don't normally frequent...and there she was. I just happened to find her on the right day. Two days later, she came home with me. I can't get another...but I still look.

I know, I'm not much help


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

Mac'N'Roe said:


> I know, I'm not much help


Not true. It's a help to know I'm not the only one who does this!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I still look. Beavis should be an only dog, and I have plenty of cats, but I still look.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

yup, I am a petfinder junkie myself. I cannot get another dog right now either, yet I still find myself checking out who is available in the area. I think about those poor homeless dogs all the time.  Wish I could help them all.


----------



## pinkdaisy (Jul 17, 2008)

You are definitely not the only one. I have been receiving pet finder e-mails daily since October just because. I have always wanted a little Shih Tzu and I just recently adopted a poor little mama who needed to learn what love is. Of course I still receive the e-mails though.


----------



## OurLittleZoo (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm looking to adopt a dog after I move, and I think I'm obsessed with petfinder and craigslist and the Wake County shelter site. You are definitely not alone. My wife and I have this dream of owning a giant farm and just adopting everything we can. One day...


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

OurLittleZoo said:


> I'm looking to adopt a dog after I move, and I think I'm obsessed with petfinder and craigslist and the Wake County shelter site. You are definitely not alone. My wife and I have this dream of owning a giant farm and just adopting everything we can. One day...


That sounds like a wonderful dream. In addition to my pup, my children, are also adopted! We are a pasted-together family.


----------



## pajamajes (Jul 18, 2008)

I look nearly every day and I can't get another pup for years down the line, at least. I still look though. I look at my local shelter's. I post the listing on my myspace with the hopes that that will help them get adopted. Whenever someone talks about wanting to adopt I tell them who I saw on petfinder. I'm not a very influential person and my myspace isn't particularly highly frequented, lol. But if I can help even one animal get adopted, then that makes me happy.


----------



## Amber_Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I have the exact same problem. It's addicting. Seriously though...


----------



## Kat_O_Nine (Jul 16, 2008)

I'll admit it.. I still look. It's hard not to look... 

Here's a thought: My animal control shelter has a 'pet of the week' program with the local newspaper. We take our most adoptable pet, take a picture and write up a nice bio. The picture is usually out by wed.morning, and we adopt out on thurs. at one o clock. This even gives the original owner time to reclaim their pet if they see it in the paper. 
If your animal control does not have a pet of the week program, why not help start one? And if your animal control does have one... contribute a few colorful bandanas, bows, shampoo, toys, baskets for the small ones to make those photos more appealing to potential adopters. It only takes 5 minutes of time to take a good picture.... and a minute or two to write up a bio on what kind of family this pet is looking for.. And this is only once a week!

Just a thought.

- Kat O Nine


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

I have to wait till Sept., but I am definitely considering volunteering at the shelter where I adopted my dog. They have a whole slew of volunteer jobs posted on their web site. (walking dogs, cuddling cats, writing up bios, taking photos & videos, etc.)

Don't know if that'll make it harder on me to see the pups (& cats) "in person", but I really want to try.


----------



## Radar_Love (Jul 16, 2008)

*I too am like you. I love dogs in general and I'd have a house full if I could take care and manage them. But 3 right now is plenty. I thought 2 was enough until I was able to finally to move my Sandy Jo in with me. I'm pretty content now, but me and hubby have already been thinking about another dog. we've already made up our minds that it will be one of the three breeds we already have.....Chihuahua, Dachshund, or Poodle Mix.*


----------



## Crazy for Collies (Aug 26, 2007)

I have the exact same problem. I cannot get another dog right now as I live with my parents and one dog is enough. 

Sorry but I just have to post a pic of the little baby who has stolen my heart









Spaz is a 17 week old Border Collie/ lab mix- and isn't he just adorable? 

Anyone else have pics of the ones that you just love?


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

I still look too. I don't have room or time or the money to add any more creatures to my zoo, but I still look. I eye the dogs and think, "Wish I was richer, had more space, and had lots of free time." I also keep an eye out for the smaller pocket pets...those I can help, if just for a bit. That is how I rescued Indi, a little girl ferret who is now with a great family, and also how I just recentaly rescued a Guinea Pig. Every small bit helps.


----------



## SamiLynNewJersey (Aug 13, 2008)

I have this problem too, it makes me so sad but I still do it at least every other day, I wish I could take one more in right now, but I cant.

I dont know why I do this, it makes me feel so bad, but I still do, there are so many homeless animals out there, I am 100% against back yard breeding, this would at least cut back on the number of homeless pets if people werent allowed by law to make money off them unless they are a registered breeder.


----------



## PinkNPretty22 (Aug 29, 2008)

I know how you feel, even at pet stores I just feeling saying "Ok, I'll take'em all".


----------



## gunjee (Aug 25, 2008)

I take my kids to petsmart every weekend to see the adoptable dogs and cats even though we are on the waiting list to get a dog from the golden retriever rescue. Everyone that comes in makes a big deal of the puppies, but the older dogs get passed over and they look so hopefully at each person passing by. I reach in the wire kennels to give them a good scratch behind the ears. I've been doing this for months and have seen and learned so much from these experiences that I feel I'll be ready when we finally get our dog. I check petfinder daily too, I just can't stay away. My husband lives in another town 2 hours away and we will be joining him when the kids get out for summer vacation, so I've been keeping an eye on his local shelter too on petfinder just to start planning for our second dog! 

-Shilpa


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

omg, I thought I was the only one. I cant afford another dog right now but it doesnt stop me from looking!


----------



## Tiggadyrue (Sep 13, 2008)

I am guilty too!!!
I have no desire for another, cannot afford one or feel the need for more, but can't help looking. I think it may partly be that mine is a mixed and I want to see if there are others with the same mix and see how their looks compare, because Riley is still young and I am not sure what he will look like. Although his Shih Tzu side is comeing out stronger than his Cavalier!


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I look and i dont think it's a bad thing, if I see a dog that i think someone would enjoy having a companion ill send it to them in an email or call them about it. I've found homes for a few dogs at the caddio pound this way. Not everyone looking for a dog thinks of checking the local pound, and i have seen some amazing gems there just waiting for homes.

The boy "****" in my sig was a pound puppy, only had a day left before euth. day. The same time there a pure breed border collie was in the pound as well, he had a few days still but a local no-kill shelter pulled him.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I still look all the time...I'm not exactly looking for another, but under the exact right circumstances I could take one more. I occasionally send an email to the local sheltie and aussie rescues about a dog I see at the shelter too. Usually they already know, but then if I know the dog is going to be pulled I won't worry about it.


----------

